# MSI GT627 Riss an Bildschirm-Halterung



## SaKuL (12. Mai 2011)

Hallo PCGH-X'ler,

im Anhang habe ich ein Bild des Risses. Meine eigentliche Frage ist es, ob ich das Gerät deshalb auf Garantie einschicken kann.
Ich weiß, dass es relativ ist sowas zu sagen, aber das Notebook stand wirklich zu 90% der Nutzungszeit aufgeklappt auf meinem Tisch, es wurde immer in einer Neopren-Hülle transportiert und hat nie Stöße abbekommen.

MfG SaKuL


----------



## Shonun (12. Mai 2011)

> Um Ihnen als Kunden maximale Sicherheit beim Kauf zu garantieren gewähren wir über unsere MSI-Handelspartner eine 8-tägige DOA-Regelung (DOA). Sollte innerhalb von 8 Tagen nach Kauf eines MSI-Systems (Notebook, PC, Display-PC, und Windbox) ein Defekt auftreten, tauschen wir das Produkt kostenfrei über Ihren Händler aus.



RMA Antrag stellen und sie sagen Dir bescheid.


----------



## Cinnayum (12. Mai 2011)

Unbedingt einschicken.
Das hatte ich bei meinem MSI GT700 auch. (Die Scharnierschrauben waren aus den Hülsen rausgebrochen, was in der totalen Zerstörung des Klappmechanismus mündete)
-> 160 Euro für nen Plastikdeckel und paar Schrauben....

Die Gehäuse sind lausig verarbeitet (nett gesagt).
Ein MSI-Notebook kauf ich nie wieder.


----------



## SaKuL (12. Mai 2011)

Ich werde immer bei MSI bleiben, denn die Qualität ist wirklich super, finde ich...


----------



## Desmodontidae (12. Mai 2011)

MSI System Service

Das ist ein Spannungsriss im Bezel. Damit solltest du auch nicht all zu lange warten! Wird in der Regel auf Garantie bearbeitet.


----------



## Raiku (1. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

Habe auch das Problem, nur sind mir beide Halterungen gebrochen und ich habe mir den Display kapput gemacht.
Was jetzt?
Weis jemand wo ich günstig:

Oberschale mit Scharniere
Display 

Danke


----------



## strolch609 (30. Juli 2012)

Hach ja ich habe aber auch mit dem Problem zu kämpfen aber an der rechten Seit..nur dass mir die Plastikecke am Deckel ausgebrochen ist..die Versuche ich jetzt wieder reinzukleben..Garantie ist ja auch vorbei.

Der Deckel ist aber meiner Meinung eine Fehlkonstruktion, das Alu hätten die nur über gesamten Deckel ziehen müssen und die Halterung da mit befestigen. Entweder 3ct Material gespart oder es war Absicht, dass es nach einger Zeit Benutzung bricht, dass man es teuer reparieren muss oder sich ein neues Gerät kauft.

Sonst war es für ein Consumerbook sehr gut gebaut, ich hatte die 3,5 Jahre jeden Tag mit in die Schule und so geschleppt. Trotz der Intensiven Nutzung sieht es optisch noch richtig gut aus. Habe mir nun aber ein Lenovo ThinkPad geholt, wollte weg von den Consumergeräten.


----------

